# First journal



## Matt1992 (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi guys,

My name's Matt and this is my first journal that I've decided to create to help me keep track of my progress, and get some motivation.

My stats are:

Height: 6'1''

Weight: 220lbs

I have been on and off training until September last year, I went to uni and my training went out the window, instead a lot of alcohol was consumed but now it's time to get back on track as I'm fed up of looking sh#t. For now my training routine will be 5x5 strong lifts, plus some pull ups and cardio which will be added later on.

I got no other choice but to cut, not sure on my body fat % as I have never had it measured but I'll investigate if I can get it done in my gym. I've worked out my tdee and I'm gonna be cutting on 2700kcal to start off with and lower when I stall, probably 100kcal a week or so because I am not in any hurry as long as I am training and feeling better.

I've started training properly last week and so far my lifts have improved slightly

Squat 40kg->50kg,

Bench 40kg->45kg,

Row 30kg->35kg.

Deadlift 50kg.>55kg

OHP 20-22.5kg

Training doing workout B today so Squat, Deadlift and OHP so hopefully lifts will go up more.

Will show my day's diet later on but aiming for 160C/120F/230P

Enjoy


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Good luck and have fun buddy.


----------



## pete1234 (Sep 23, 2015)

Good luck. I have also just started the 5×5 stronglifts. I have never lifted weights before in my life and im loving it


----------



## Matt1992 (Jul 4, 2013)

pete1234 said:


> Good luck. I have also just started the 5×5 stronglifts. I have never lifted weights before in my life and im loving it


Thanks mate, yep loving the 5x5 as well, seems more effective than doing 3x10!I experienced my first roll of shame on bench press the other day, wasn't fun lol glad there was a guy next to me who helped me out!

Workout done:
Squat 52.5kg
Deadlift 60kg
OHP 25kg

Trained for 6 days straight, should probably have a rest day but I'm not feeling tired, is it worth to have a day's break or shall I just crack on and have the whole weekend off?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Matt1992 said:


> I experienced my first roll of shame on bench press the other day, wasn't fun lol glad there was a guy next to me who helped me out!


lol you can't leave that there!!!!!

Spill it!!


----------



## Matt1992 (Jul 4, 2013)

Verno said:


> lol you can't leave that there!!!!!
> 
> Spill it!!


It was my last rep of my 5th set and my left arm just gave way, my right arm was still holding up but in the end they both gave way and the bar dropped on my ribs!I tried to roll it down but I couldn't get it past my hips, and i could see the guy next to me jumping forward like superman and grabbing the bar liberating me lol. Luckily my gym is quite small so wasn't busy else it would have been really embarrassing!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Matt1992 said:


> It was my last rep of my 5th set and my left arm just gave way, my right arm was still holding up but in the end they both gave way and the bar dropped on my ribs!I tried to roll it down but I couldn't get it past my hips, and i could see the guy next to me jumping forward like superman and grabbing the bar liberating me lol. Luckily my gym is quite small so wasn't busy else it would have been really embarrassing!


Lol I had to be rescued on the bench not long after I started, also had to be rescued on the legpress lol.

Your strength will probably go up quite quick if you keep at it.

Well done and good luck.


----------



## Matt1992 (Jul 4, 2013)

So,me being an absolute idiot I completely forgot that the bar weighs 20kg not 10kg, so all my lifts are actually 10kg higher than I thought.. Probably the best mistake I made in a while, very motivating knowing that I've been lifting more than i thought!


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

good luck mate just keep at it and you will do just fine


----------



## Matt1992 (Jul 4, 2013)

Today's session didn't go as well as planned haha, another roll of shame and I failed to complete 2 sets, but hey ho tomorrow will be better I am sure!

Squat: 5x5 65kg

Bench 5/4/5/3/5 57.5kg

Row 5x5 47.5kg

Think I need to do more than one exercise to build up chest strength because I feel like that's my weakest part for sure!Been FIFYMing for the last few days so diet hasn't been 100% but I've been hitting protein at least,I get paid tomorrow so a food shop is in order then I can crack on!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Matt1992 said:


> Today's session didn't go as well as planned haha, another roll of shame and I failed to complete 2 sets, but hey ho tomorrow will be better I am sure!
> 
> Squat: 5x5 65kg
> 
> ...


What's FIFYM? Fvxk It Fitting Your Macros


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

Good luck mate!!! I'm in!! Keep at it and you won't be disappointed


----------



## pete1234 (Sep 23, 2015)

It sounds like you are hitting the gym everyday? Maybe it is time to start having rest days to recover as recommended. I do mon/wed/fri


----------



## Matt1992 (Jul 4, 2013)

Today is a rest day, kind of because I haven't got time and also because I am quite hangover haha!Food's been good so far, had a sandwich with lidl protein roll and chicken salad, curry and a smoke tonight to finish the week off!


----------



## Matt1992 (Jul 4, 2013)

Had the whole weekend off and it was quite hard to make it to the gym today, felt really lethargic but I pushed through and had a very enjoyable session!

Squat 5x5 67.5kg

OHP 5x5 37.5kg

Deadlift 5x5 75kg

Feeling stronger and leaner at the same time, weights still going up and I'm feeling comfortable in the gym again!


----------



## Matt1992 (Jul 4, 2013)

The workout for today:

Squat 5x5 70kg

Row 5x5 50kg

Bench press: went for 60kg and managed 2x5, then attempted the third set but just couldn't do it so instead i did a dropset of 2x5 50kg, 1x5 40kg and 1x5 20kg which killed me haha!

I need to incorporate more chest exercises because it's the second time I failed to complete chest and go with lower weight to build up the form.

Cooked a chilli today:

450g Turkey mince

1 can chickpea

1 can kidney beans

1,5 bell peppers

1 box tomato passata

that makes 3 servings and macros per serving are 44P/34C/9F and 7g of fibre, filling and rather tasty!


----------



## Matt1992 (Jul 4, 2013)

Just had a really good workout, got chatting to a personal trainer and he gave me a lot of advice, also showed me correct form on my workout and i could feel the difference especially with deadlifts.

Squat: 5x5 72.5kg

OHP: 5x5 40kg

Deadlift: 3x5 80kg

Now munching on two tuna sandwiches made with 4x burger bread: P93/C48/F44 from the mayo but who cares!

I am considering hiring a PT at some point soon because I feel like I could benefit from it a lot but need to get some money together for that!


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Matt1992 said:


> The workout for today:
> 
> Squat 5x5 70kg
> 
> ...


just follow stronglifts as intended, it's not helped by the fact you didn't start with the low weights and now your into big leagues before your chest has had chance to adapt to strength training proper, ie you were too close to your limit initially... Ohp will always be the first exercise to stall in stronglifts in anyone I've ever seen doing it so you've gone too heavy too soon I reckon  you don't need more chest exercises, just stick at it and deload as you go when required! 

Are you training mon/wed/Friday as the program is written aswell?


----------



## Matt1992 (Jul 4, 2013)

dumdum said:


> just follow stronglifts as intended, it's not helped by the fact you didn't start with the low weights and now your into big leagues before your chest has had chance to adapt to strength training proper, ie you were too close to your limit initially... Ohp will always be the first exercise to stall in stronglifts in anyone I've ever seen doing it so you've gone too heavy too soon I reckon  you don't need more chest exercises, just stick at it and deload as you go when required!
> 
> Are you training mon/wed/Friday as the program is written aswell?


You are definitely right i've started a bit too heavy on the chest, the rest is ok so far. I am gonna drop the weight and then see how I get on!

At first I was training 4 days a week but this week I did Mon/Wed/Friday, I am gonna stick at that for now with maybe a Saturday session on calfs and hamstrings plus some pull-ups, would that be ok?

Having a journal here is really helping my motivation and I am learning a lot of valuable stuff!


----------



## Matt1992 (Jul 4, 2013)

No weights today, jusy finished my first run in ages though ; 1.3m of which I run the first half non stop then did some sprints mixed with walking!Gonna rest now seeing as it's Sunday and I got nothing to do


----------



## Matt1992 (Jul 4, 2013)

Trained yesterday:

Squat 5x5 75KG

Bench 5x5 50KG

Row 5x5 52.5KG

Loved training yesterday, trained fasted as well as I was on tight schedule but I didn't notice any strength loss, 200mg caffeine sorts me right out haha!


----------



## pete1234 (Sep 23, 2015)

> Trained yesterday:
> 
> Squat 5x5 75KG
> 
> ...


one of the reasons i am enjoying it. It is so easy to fit the workout into your schedule. Good work, keep going


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

make sure you follow stronglifts as its written and take your rest days, its set out that way for a reason.

I also see you have failed a couple of times on bench press, not sure if you do this or not but when you bench leave the clamps off that way If you have to bail and there is no one to save you, you can drop the weights off the end.


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

keep at it buddy, making good progress so far!


----------



## Matt1992 (Jul 4, 2013)

ILLBehaviour said:


> make sure you follow stronglifts as its written and take your rest days, its set out that way for a reason.
> 
> I also see you have failed a couple of times on bench press, not sure if you do this or not but when you bench leave the clamps off that way If you have to bail and there is no one to save you, you can drop the weights off the end.


Yep now only doing Monday Wednesday Friday and weekend I'll do some Abs and hamstrings plus cardio!

I now have a spotter so don't have to worry but I have read not to use clips!

Now on the way to the shop my body is craving chocolate and I have had low cards and fat with still high protein and 1000kcal left so some chocolate won't hurt!


----------



## Matt1992 (Jul 4, 2013)

This should sort my cravings out, unexpected cheat day!


----------



## Matt1992 (Jul 4, 2013)

Trained again today:

Squat 5x5 77.5KG

OH press 5/5/5/5/4 42.5KG, think I am starting to stall with this one, might have more carbs pre-training next time and a coffee too!

Deadlift 1x5 85KG

Deadlift didn't feel heavy at all so decided to see what my best could be, did 1x100KG and it went up easy so I tried 110KG and that was more of a struggle but still did it, felt amazing afterwards!

Diet so far:

250g Chicken/50g jasmie rice/broccoli

3 lidl burgers/two slices of burgen bread

Still have tuna pasta and a bolognese to eat plus cottage cheese before bed so plenty of food left to enjoy haha!


----------



## Matt1992 (Jul 4, 2013)

Been a while since I have updated, training has taken a backseat since end of November due to personal commitments, uni work and at then a terrible cold I have only just shifted. I am back, roaring to go and smash some weights.

Today will be Squat, Bench and OHP

Got my diet pretty nailed as well too! I am training fasted with a 200mg caffeine pill, aiming for 2600Kcal with at least 200P/200C/100G. That gives me 100Kcal leeway, will update my meals later.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Life sometimes gets in the way, you've got to do what you have to, at least your back at it now.

If you haven't worked out since November, your gonna ache tomorrow.


----------



## Matt1992 (Jul 4, 2013)

I am really quite bad at updating it but here it goes;

Trained on Wed, Friday, Sat and Monday. I am still doing 5x5 and weights are going up nicely. Diet is also in check and currently aiming at 200P/220C/100F and it seems to be working, despite being in calorie deficit I am getting stronger again. I like to throw in hamstring extensions, pull-ups and calfs at the end of each session, also I did my first bit of cardio yesterday and it was a killer haha. 10 minutes on the treadmill starting at 5km/h and raising it by 1km/h each minute which seemed fun until i got to about 11km/h but it's gotta be done!


----------



## Matt1992 (Jul 4, 2013)

Would have been a month tomorrow without an update, can't let that happen :lol: . I am still training 5x5, lifts are constantly going up except a chest session on Monday where I failed on the last rep but I went in this morning and completed 5x5 at 52.5KG!

Food wise I have been getting in around 2700-2900 calories daily but have struggled to hit decent protein levels so I ordered some cookies 'n' cream from GoNutrition, should arrive today  .

Long-term I wanna keep going on current calories until April-May, maybe even rise them slightly to gain as much muscle as possible. I usually train fasted and do 10min cardio after each session to keep potential fat gain at bay and get in better shape. When I get to a point that 3000 calories isn't enough is when the cut for the summer starts as I have a wedding to go to at the end of August for which I wanna be in the best shape of my life.

I am going to try my best to update the journal at least twice a week to keep me motivated but we shall see how that pans out :rolleye:


----------



## Matt1992 (Jul 4, 2013)

So eager to go to the gym this morning that when I got there it was still closed as it doesn't open till 9AM on Friday which I was not aware off, it was only half 7:30 so I power walked home for some cardio :lol: . I will this post in the evening once I've trained, dreading how busy the gym will be..


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Matt1992 said:


> Today's session didn't go as well as planned haha, another roll of shame and I failed to complete 2 sets, but hey ho tomorrow will be better I am sure!
> 
> Squat: 5x5 65kg
> 
> ...


 I wouldn't say your chest is lagging compared to your other lifts mate, you're supposed to be able to squat and deadlift more than you bench. Probably just seems that way cause it's the one you want to improve the most. You want to keep bench and rows as close as possible as well plus a strong back is gona help your bench. Shoulder press is obviously gona be a bit weaker than bench.

Basically I'm saying don't focus on bench over back, good rule of thumb is to make sure your doing an equal number of horizontal push to pull and vertical push to pull.

keep at it and everything will come along nicely.

*lol talk about a bump I didn't realise this was from so long ago-school boy error!*


----------



## Matt1992 (Jul 4, 2013)

Sphinkter said:


> I wouldn't say your chest is lagging compared to your other lifts mate, you're supposed to be able to squat and deadlift more than you bench. Probably just seems that way cause it's the one you want to improve the most. You want to keep bench and rows as close as possible as well plus a strong back is gona help your bench. Shoulder press is obviously gona be a bit weaker than bench.
> 
> Basically I'm saying don't focus on bench over back, good rule of thumb is to make sure your doing an equal number of horizontal push to pull and vertical push to pull.
> 
> ...


 You are absolutely right, I wanted to improve it the most at that point but I have now realised how it works. I really enjoy training 5x5, especially Squats and Deadlifts, I wanna get as strong as possible hence why the urge to improve my bench lifts, I don't really care about having a massive chest though I want to focus on my back and legs the most as I really enjoy training them.

Plan is to get as strong as possible minimising any more fat gain, judging by the mirror so far I have lost BF and definitely got stronger so it's working so far :thumb


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Matt1992 said:


> You are absolutely right, I wanted to improve it the most at that point but I have now realised how it works. I really enjoy training 5x5, especially Squats and Deadlifts, I wanna get as strong as possible hence why the urge to improve my bench lifts, I don't really care about having a massive chest though I want to focus on my back and legs the most as I really enjoy training them.
> 
> Plan is to get as strong as possible minimising any more fat gain, judging by the mirror so far I have lost BF and definitely got stronger so it's working so far :thumb


 I used to do 5x5 but found I could easily do whatever the weight was for 7/8 reps in the first couple of sets before struggling more on the last 2 then it was taking longer to progress the weights so I cut back to 3 sets, still takes a good 4 weeks before I can add weight to the bar especially on pressing movements. Ah well I guess if you could add weight every week we'd all be benching 4 plates after 1 year of training


----------



## Matt1992 (Jul 4, 2013)

Sphinkter said:


> I used to do 5x5 but found I could easily do whatever the weight was for 7/8 reps in the first couple of sets before struggling more on the last 2 then it was taking longer to progress the weights so I cut back to 3 sets, still takes a good 4 weeks before I can add weight to the bar especially on pressing movements. Ah well I guess if you could add weight every week we'd all be benching 4 plates after 1 year of training


 Yeah I agree that the last set is always harder but I push through most of the time :thumb mind you today shoulder press was quite a struggle and I almost failed on the last rep!

Workout today:

Squat 5x87.5KG

OHP 5x42.5KG

Deadlift 5x5 87.5KG

10 min cardio- alternating between 5KMP and 12KMP 1 minute intervals

I should've only done 1x5 deadlifts but I felt really strong on them so did 5x5 :rolleye:

Food so far:

M1 25g whey, 250ML of milk, 1 Banana= 30P/42C/5F,

M2 3 eggs, 2 slices wholemeal bread, butter= 26P/37C/27F


----------



## Matt1992 (Jul 4, 2013)

Today was supposed to be a rest day but I got quite bored and went gym, didn't do my usual 5x5 routine, instead I did:

Leg press 5x10 weight up to 150KG

Seated cable row 5x10 weight up to 45KG

Incline bench 5x5 weight up to 60KG which was a fail so actually more like 5,5,5,3,2 lol

Dumbbell press and flies on some light weights and finished it off with dips and crunches.

I've been fasting recently; not eating anything till around 2 o'clock and taking 200mg caffeine pre-workout and I really rate it as usually I have no time to worry about breakfast in the morning and that way I get to eat more in the evening.


----------



## Matt1992 (Jul 4, 2013)

Today's session:

Squat 5x5 90KG

Bench 5,5,3,32 55KG 

BB Row 5x5 50KG

Stuck to my diet pretty much spot on today, made chicken ramen for dinner- 270G chicken, curry noodles, peppers,stock cube, spices etc. It was really tasty and had good macros- 80P/55C/7F

Gonna eat clean till dinner on Thursday as its my nan's bday and cake is an inevitable :rolleye:


----------



## Matt1992 (Jul 4, 2013)

Rest day yesterday as I was feeling quite worn out, did me good as I feel 100% better this morning; no blocked nose and sore throat! I am going to the gym shortly to do workout B:

Squat

OHP

Deadlift


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Matt1992 said:


> Rest day yesterday as I was feeling quite worn out, did me good as I feel 100% better this morning; no blocked nose and sore throat! I am going to the gym shortly to do workout B:
> 
> Squat
> 
> ...


 Rest is good sometimes, it's something I've always struggled with.

You'll smash that workout now!


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

Yeah sometimes you just need to give the body a bit of a rest. I sometimes go gym on my rest day, Saturday, and at times its been a bit of a struggle, but when I have a full weekend off I'm usually feeling quite good on the Monday!


----------



## Matt1992 (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi all,

3 days from the gym and I am feeling rested and roaring to go back in tomorrow, haven't tracked macros either but I have been eating fairly clean after a rather large amount of cake on Thursday lol. Just writing up a shopping list for tomorrow's food prep, wonder if I can use cookies and cinnamon buns as my main carb sources :rolleye:


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Matt1992 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 3 days from the gym and I am feeling rested and roaring to go back in tomorrow, haven't tracked macros either but I have been eating fairly clean after a rather large amount of cake on Thursday lol. Just writing up a shopping list for tomorrow's food prep, wonder if I can use cookies and cinnamon buns as my main carb sources :rolleye:


 IIFYM brah :thumb


----------



## Matt1992 (Jul 4, 2013)

ancient_loyal said:


> IIFYM brah :thumb


 I find IIFYMing destroys my will power and I end up eating 5hit lol,I think that at my current state I'm better off eating clean and having a moderate cheat once every 10 days or so. Although I just looked up the macros for LIDL Cinnamon buns and they're not bad; 35C/5P/17F so maybe a cheeky one post workout once a week would work :thumb


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Matt1992 said:


> I find IIFYMing destroys my will power and I end up eating 5hit lol,I think that at my current state I'm better off eating clean and having a moderate cheat once every 10 days or so. Although I just looked up the macros for LIDL Cinnamon buns and they're not bad; 35C/5P/17F so maybe a cheeky one post workout once a week would work :thumb


 I was only jesting mate lol.

I can't follow IIFYM properly either, I tend to eat clean during the week and follow a more IIFYM approach on a weekend but I end up feeling like s**t.


----------



## Matt1992 (Jul 4, 2013)

ancient_loyal said:


> I was only jesting mate lol.
> 
> I can't follow IIFYM properly either, I tend to eat clean during the week and follow a more IIFYM approach on a weekend but I end up feeling like s**t.


 Hmm same here, I find that after a few days of clean eating letting myself go makes me feel sluggish and lazy lol, one of the main reasons I've dropped alcohol as well. F*uck me for a 23 year old I sound dull :lol:


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Matt1992 said:


> Today's session:
> 
> Squat 5x5 90KG
> 
> ...


 The idea behind stronglifts 5x5 (and the reason it works so well) is the rest days, at the minute your modifying it and not following it, you did incline bench on Sunday the 14th, then got sad because you failed bench on the 15th?? Erm you added extra exercises in is the exact reason you failed, stick to mon, weds, Friday and the program as its laid out or you will halt progress like above more frequently... I'm not saying this to be pissy, but to help you keep progressing with your weights 

cake is good!!


----------



## Matt1992 (Jul 4, 2013)

superdrol said:


> The idea behind stronglifts 5x5 (and the reason it works so well) is the rest days, at the minute your modifying it and not following it, you did incline bench on Sunday the 14th, then got sad because you failed bench on the 15th?? Erm you added extra exercises in is the exact reason you failed, stick to mon, weds, Friday and the program as its laid out or you will halt progress like above more frequently... I'm not saying this to be pissy, but to help you keep progressing with your weights
> 
> cake is good!!


 I will be doing Mon/Wed/Fri from next week for sure, think I have underestimated the importance of rest in a long run, usually just go with the fact I don't feel tired and use it as an excuse to train again. I think I need to read up more about 5x5 routine, I haven't been warming up enough which can also halt progress but from Monday I'm gonna incorporate warm-ups, stretches, stick to 3 workouts and also include two low intensity cardio sessions on rest days.

The cake was better than good, homemade snickers cheesecake :thumb


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Trust me when I say make the most of this gentle period, you'll be wanting a break when it gets heavy, tbh in a deficit your also going to stall majorly early once you get to the heavy point, as long as your body is shaping the way you like I'd start to up the calories very gently, say 100 every 2 weeks and also if your still on 200c 200p 100+ fats I'd consider dropping fats to say 89 and upping the carbs to help when you get heavier as its the carbs that replenish the glycogen in the muscles (these are words from someone whose done stronglifts and stalled prematurely, once you get to 100kg squat you will want to be on 3k calories, you won't get fat, if anything you'll drop a little fat still and gain muscle, just keep increasing the carbs gently, eventually you'll get to 3200 cals and it'll be 400c 200p 89f then you will be in some good nick and look good too...

or if you wish to keep on with the cut accept you'll not be as strong as you can and live with the slower progression, but tbh the first option is a lot nicer and you'll feel a hell of a lot better with less chance of injury (been there done that) 

keep going whatever happens and enjoy the journey! 

Cheesecake sounds awesome!


----------



## Matt1992 (Jul 4, 2013)

superdrol said:


> Trust me when I say make the most of this gentle period, you'll be wanting a break when it gets heavy, tbh in a deficit your also going to stall majorly early once you get to the heavy point, as long as your body is shaping the way you like I'd start to up the calories very gently, say 100 every 2 weeks and also if your still on 200c 200p 100+ fats I'd consider dropping fats to say 89 and upping the carbs to help when you get heavier as its the carbs that replenish the glycogen in the muscles (these are words from someone whose done stronglifts and stalled prematurely, once you get to 100kg squat you will want to be on 3k calories, you won't get fat, if anything you'll drop a little fat still and gain muscle, just keep increasing the carbs gently, eventually you'll get to 3200 cals and it'll be 400c 200p 89f then you will be in some good nick and look good too...
> 
> or if you wish to keep on with the cut accept you'll not be as strong as you can and live with the slower progression, but tbh the first option is a lot nicer and you'll feel a hell of a lot better with less chance of injury (been there done that)
> 
> ...


 I am gonna leave the macros as they are for 2 more weeks, weigh in and then adjust accordingly. I don't want to cut as such, adding muscle whilst changing my body composition is the aim! I will certainly take your advice and start experimenting soon  , I see this journey as a long term project, not a quick fix so there's no rush, and no need to drop KCALs too low as I'll turn miserable soon enough lol!


----------



## Matt1992 (Jul 4, 2013)

Just got back from the gym, today I tried to focus on things I normally either neglect or do slightly half-hearted so; warm-up, stretching and breathing. I must admit that the changes helped to hold the form but I feel absolutely ****3d now lol. I also de-loaded on bench and barbell row, one step back, two steps forward hopefully.

Squat 5x5 95KG

Bench 5x5 40KG

BB Row 5x5 50KG

Stretched each muscle group after a warm-up and after the exercise and I could feel it benefiting my workout 

Hoping not to ache too much tomorrow as I got a madly busy day haha but we will see haha :lol:


----------



## Matt1992 (Jul 4, 2013)

Went gym again last night but I didn't have time to update;

Squat 5x5 97.5KG

OHP 5x5 25KG

Deadlift 1x5 97.5KG

I did a proper warm-up for each muscle group and stretches and in conclusion I can certainly feel it helps even after 2 sessions. Finished it off with cardio and sauna :thumb


----------



## Matt1992 (Jul 4, 2013)

Today was a rest day,I think training on/off/on/off is already starting to benefit me, or it's a really good placebo effect lol. On my days off I wake up looking and feeling good, I can really notice changes happening to my body which is extremely motivating :thumb . Preped meal 2 and 3 for tomorrow;

150g Chicken thighs,250g sweet potato,150g broccoli with marinated in garlic, salt, pepper, chilis and then cooked in a tsp sweet chilli/sriracha- so tasty and easy.

Training at 6-7 tomorrow so I need a lot of food before lol.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Matt1992 said:


> Went gym again last night but I didn't have time to update;
> 
> Squat 5x5 97.5KG
> 
> ...


 Presuming you mean 45kg for ohp as that's a bit of a deload of not  otherwise crack on and enjoy your days off, you'll soon be seeing more than ever why mon/weds/fri is good!  keep going


----------



## Matt1992 (Jul 4, 2013)

superdrol said:


> Presuming you mean 45kg for ohp as that's a bit of a deload of not  otherwise crack on and enjoy your days off, you'll soon be seeing more than ever why mon/weds/fri is good!  keep going


 I do mean 25kg  reason for that is my left shoulder that likes to play up sometimes, I figured it might be the form and the fact I was lifting heavy so de-load to improve my form seemed sensible to avoid injury!


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Matt1992 said:


> I do mean 25kg  reason for that is my left shoulder that likes to play up sometimes, I figured it might be the form and the fact I was lifting heavy so de-load to improve my form seemed sensible to avoid injury!


 I know all about that, take it down to wherever you feel comfy and build it back up from there, hope it gets better soon

make sure you retract your scapula when benching properly as that will knacker your shoulders if you don't...


----------



## Matt1992 (Jul 4, 2013)

Just got back from the gym:

Squat 5x5 100KG!!

Bench 5x5 42.5KG

Row 5x5 52.5KG

Really happy with today's session despite going in tired and hungry after a long day, I just had to man up and get it done lol. Just eaten my chicken, sweet pot and broccoli and a banana for dessert lol :thumb Gonna kick back tonight with a joint and as I still have about 700 Kcals left, I might treat myself to some chocolate or biscuits..or both.

Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## Matt1992 (Jul 4, 2013)

Had a deload week, unfortunately not by choice but because I've been so busy. Started again on Monday, and went in again Today. I felt like a beast :thumb combination of good food and sleep lol :

Squat 5x5 92.5KG

Bench 5x5 37.5KG

Barbell Rows 5x5 45KG

Bench is back down again but not to worry I am happy just improving my form for now it will soon be in the 100s I am sure :lol:


----------



## Matt1992 (Jul 4, 2013)

Gym session this morning went well with some THC pre-workout :rolleye: I was the first one so I got down to business and smashed it 

Squat 5x5 95KG

OHP 5x5 32.5KG

Deadlift 1x5 95KG

Finished off with some cardio, I feel pumped now will be having chicken burritos for dinner can't wait


----------



## Matt1992 (Jul 4, 2013)

Went out Today as it was so sunny, jumped at the first opportunity to play football and when saving a shot I landed on my left shoulder. It feels quite tight now and the movement is slightly limited. Gonna see how I feel tomorrow as it's chest and adjust accordingly.


----------

